# Hi! Need advice for new baby cockatiel :-)



## Lindsay (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had Chico one week. 10-14 weeks old. She sees me or Todd and flies to door. Flaps around the cage, basically goes nuts. Seems happiest when sitting at the nape of my neck, preening. However Chico makes this consistent low pitched screech that sort of reminds me of a purr. He nuzzles his beak against my neck and ear. It's really cute, but that noise is sooooooo bad. Has anyone else's cockatiel made this noise as a baby? Will he grow out of it and start whistling? Should I try and train him to not make this noise? And how?! Thanks for any help! I live cuddling him but want to start our relationship on a good note


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is it is a static sounding cry like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQWwi__ouYo If so them you have a baby that has 'relapsed' Please contact the breeder or person you bought the bird and let them know what is happening. They may have to show you how to hand-feed him until he re-weans again and settles into his new home.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also this link shows where/how to check the keelbone to see if the baby/bird is thin or normal in size/weight. if the baby is not eating on it's own it can rapidly lose weight: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680


----------

